# Painting Aluminum Clad Windows



## jeffkaprelian (Nov 25, 2005)

Are there any special precautions for painting the aluminum cladding on windows. I'll be going from white cladding to a mustard color. Any special primers to use? They are Pellas btw. Thanks.


----------



## simmons (Mar 21, 2006)

jeff-
I just did a job repainting pella architectural series windows. The touch-up paint was supplied by cardinal industrial finishes. They have six locations around the country.
The factory finish I was told is baked on. The solvents on the paint delivered to the job were methyl isobutyl ketone,methyl ethyl ketone,acetone,isobutyl acetate among others.
If it is not possible to acquire the paint through cardinal I would suggest using Xim urethane modified primer after degreasing(using a solvent based degreaser) and sanding 220g.
good luck


----------

